# FN SCAR Report



## WillBrink (Sep 14, 2008)

While at the CT SWAT Challenge, there was a vendor range day. Shot the FN SCAR "light" and "heavy." It was only a few mags standing at a range, but my impression was good for both, but minimal experience with them as it were..The "heavy" is a handful on full auto, but you can't change physics...Anyone else have experience with either? Here is the "light" version:







Many other toys were tried too, with vids of most of them in the works now...:)


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 15, 2008)

that's hot.  did you change your pants afterwards?


----------



## WillBrink (Sep 15, 2008)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> that's hot.  did you change your pants afterwards?



I was already wearing Depends...:)


----------



## car (Sep 15, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> I was already wearing Depends...:)





Can't wait for the vids, Will.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 16, 2008)

Word around the community is not all that good with the SCAR. 

I think there's a thread here somewhere where we talked it up and down. 

I know a SEAL that tested them at Crane and would rather stick with the SOPMOD II program.  That's only one man though, so don't take my word on anything. 

Just sayin. ;)


----------



## WillBrink (Sep 16, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Word around the community is not all that good with the SCAR.
> 
> I think there's a thread here somewhere where we talked it up and down.
> 
> ...



Good info, thanx.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 16, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Good info, thanx.



I think it has everything you could want in a rifle. But, I haven't been to combat with the M4/SOPMOD nor have I ever fiddle fucked the SCAR. 

It looks to be a neat weapon system.  But what do I know.

It looks good on you though.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 16, 2008)

i'd be happy with a SOPMOD II system.  they're sexy.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 16, 2008)

I many times a night have wet dreams regarding the M-4  /SOPMOD-2 while @ work. I asked my wife for 1 for my B-day and she sayed NO! How can someone you love say that? I guess I will have to settle for a Swiss Army knife.

F.M.


----------



## car (Sep 16, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> .... and she sayed NO! How can someone you love say that? I guess I will have to settle for a Swiss Army knife.
> 
> F.M.



Hate it for ya brother!

Yep, 82nd, the guys pretty much disassembled and reassembled the entire thing on another thread. 

But Will still looks sexy in the picture


----------



## Cecil (Sep 30, 2008)

The entire newer line of SOF weapons make me wish I would have stayed in longer.

Don't even get me started on the Mk-13 Mod.2: .338-Lapua Magnum.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 30, 2008)

The HK 416 is the best rifle I've used in a long time...  I haven't messed with the SCAR.  As far as the M4 series goes, as long as you have good mags and good ammo, it works just fine.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 1, 2008)

Cecil said:


> The entire newer line of SOF weapons make me wish I would have stayed in longer.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the Mk-13 Mod.2: .338-Lapua Magnum.



The gun looks cool :)

Why, have there been issues with it ?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2008)

Ravage said:


> The gun looks cool :)
> 
> Why, have there been issues with it ?


 
Rav - I think there is a slight cross cultural misunderstanding - I do believe Cecil would have taken off on love rant had he been so inclined, or had more time...  might have married one if they were available when he was in...:doh:

I might have married one if they were available when I was in...:doh:


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Oct 1, 2008)

AssadUSMC said:


> The HK 416 is the best rifle I've used in a long time...  I haven't messed with the SCAR.  As far as the M4 series goes, as long as you have good mags and good ammo, it works just fine.



I've said it before and I'll say it again. The HK 416 should be the standard weapon for all US Armed Forces. I only dislike the fact that it takes 5.56mm when we should be using 7.62mm. It can take up to four bullet holes to the chest with an M4 before the average combatant goes down...that's just not right.

I am a firm supporter of the "one shot, one kill" standard. And I shouldn't have to aim for the head to get those results with a rifle.

As for the SCAR, I am still evaluating it's performance.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 2, 2008)

TheGunDoctor said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. The HK 416 should be the standard weapon for all US Armed Forces. I only dislike the fact that it takes 5.56mm when we should be using 7.62mm. It can take up to four bullet holes to the chest with an M4 before the average combatant goes down...that's just not right.
> 
> I am a firm supporter of the "one shot, one kill" standard. And I shouldn't have to aim for the head to get those results with a rifle.
> 
> As for the SCAR, I am still evaluating it's performance.



There's an answer to that question, too:  H&K 417!  "Double taps not required!"

http://www.hk-usa.com/images/shared/HK417 Product Sheet.pdf


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2008)

I love the 7.62x51mm rd but the simple fact is it's too big and kicks too much for the average joe.
I'm sure weapons ca be made to drastically reduce the kick of the weapon so we are still left with the size/weight of the round and the amount of ammo that a footslogger can carry.
The obvious answer is to move to the 6.8mm IMO.
The Brits worked out post WWII that a 7mm/.280 cal round was the ideal for modern combat, many many years later others have caught up and developed the 6.8mm round which would address IMHO most if not all of the problems we currently have with the existing ammo. 
I have heard a few knowledgeable people saying a heavier 5.56mm will do the trick, I don't know about that, I have know knowledge of it.  

I am certain the 6.8mm will do all we require of it. :2c:





TheGunDoctor said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. The HK 416 should be the standard weapon for all US Armed Forces. I only dislike the fact that it takes 5.56mm when we should be using 7.62mm. It can take up to four bullet holes to the chest with an M4 before the average combatant goes down...that's just not right.
> 
> I am a firm supporter of the "one shot, one kill" standard. And I shouldn't have to aim for the head to get those results with a rifle.
> 
> As for the SCAR, I am still evaluating it's performance.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 2, 2008)

6.8 really is a winner.  Of course with NATO pretty much a paper exercise, having a standard NATO round is a little obsolete (or they can adopt 6.8, too).


----------

